# Refrigerated Beef Tenderloin



## d-train (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey folks, i purchased a beef tenderloin (whole) yesterday and plan on cooking it for Christmas day.  Will it keep in the original cryovac from now til then in the fridge or should i freeze it til early next week? I certainly don't want to chance a $100+ piece of meat going bad. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## food junkie (Dec 18, 2014)

If it was me, I would freeze it


----------



## goliath (Dec 18, 2014)

should actually have a BEST BEFORE date on the package ... can always wrap in cheese cloth and age on a rack sitting on a pan in the fridge also. learned that on here. works quite well.

Goliath


----------

